# [Q] Why do you need to wipe data before flashing roms?



## God

So when flashing, I never wipe data or cache but nothing ever happens, no problems or complications, and do you need to wipe data between flashes of ics roms or updates of roms like ics Zenwich 1.8.4 to 1.8.5?


----------



## Br1cK'd

It depends on how many versions you are away from the one you are flashing. If you actively follow one rom and keep up with the updates you may not always need to, there are many who don't wipe and are ok in between version of ICZen.

Since I do recommend it in the OP, I always wipe, even when doing test flashes of pre-releases. I figure if thats what I recommend, I'l stick to it myself. Now, if you go in between entirely different builds, like CM9, and AOKP, and ICZen, and god forbid (pun entirely intended) Passion, I recommend doing a full wipe then, as those are build off of different bases.

If it works for you without wiping, go for it, but if odd issues popup, I'm sure if you follow my thread at all you've seen it, one of my first questions is was a wipe performed as I recommend in the OP.


----------



## God

Thanks Br1cK'd for the clarification, I always read, WIPE YOUR DATA from a topic but not why.
Btw off topic, did you post your ROMS at xda before, and if yes, why did you leave?

I see what you did there...


----------



## Br1cK'd

Yeah, DD used to have everything on XDA. I've never publically come out and said exactly why we moved, and I won't start now. The most I'll say is we moved in support of one of our team members, and we did it unanimously. IMO thats been the best thing we could have done, its a much nicer environment over here.

Sent from the ICZen Experience


----------

